# Windscreen wiper blades



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

Where is the easiest place to get a replacement windscreen wiper blade in Sharjah?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Most car accessory shop or any servicing workshop attached to petrol station should have wiper blades available and fit them for you, takes 2 minutes


----------

